# Oak or other material for my structure?



## magoo (13 Feb 2013)

I am planning to build myself a porch which is approx 5 metres x 2.5 metres. I have 10mm toughened glass panels which I would like to use (2.4 x 1.9m) and I intended to make an oak structure for the porch. My initial thought was to use green oak beams 100 x 100 and router the slot for the glass in the appropriate places, leaving room and suitable depth for a silicon bead. I have since read about the shrinkage and fissures that can occur on drying, thereby giving me cause for concern. I chose this method of glazing to give a simple uncluttered look. Should I be considering a different hardwood for my frame, as I dont want the glass breaking at a later date, or am I being over cautious. Any advise would be welcome guys.


----------



## Mcluma (13 Feb 2013)

I can see you're concern, as i had similar when doing this with 200mm by 200mm green oak posts,

so instead of putting the glass directly in the routed groove, i inserted a steel u profile first and placed the window in the steel u profile.

The posts have cracks and splits but the windows are still fine


----------



## magoo (13 Feb 2013)

Did consider that Chris but I disregarded when I see the cost of the U piece (£35 for 3 mtres) but it did include a rubber insert. maybe I will have to bite the bullet and go for it. Sounds like it worked for you.

Many thanks,
Ivor


----------



## jasonB (13 Feb 2013)

Another common way is to add a narrower batten say 50mm wide to the front of the 100x100 post to form rebates for the glass and then put a 100x25 oak capping over the top, it will look like its a solid post but means the structure can be put up and then the glass added. 

Line the cill with lead before placing the glass to weather it.

http://oakframeglazing.co.uk/technical/ ... rettyPhoto[gallery]/1/

J


----------



## zb1 (27 Feb 2013)

JasonB is pretty much bang on other than use copper flashing or stainless steel. Lead does not react well with green oak.


----------

